# Les Menuires Aire moving!?!



## Sagedog (Jun 28, 2005)

Those of you who are aware of this sorry but it come as a bit of a surprise to me. I think the Les menuires Aire is great only problem is that when we were there a week ago after a chat with the tourist non-information office we were informed that the aire may be moving but she couldn't remember/confirm where it was going!!

So back in the uk now I have emailed the Tourist office and the reply is as below,

_Hello,

Yes, maybe it was me with whom you have been spoken to.

It is for sure that the camping car area is moving to the Preyerand area, under the restaurant La Ruade, it will be accessible from the raod to Val Thorens.

Kind regards,

Iris

- Service Accueil -
Office de Tourisme
BP 22
73440 Les Menuires
': 04 79 00 73 00
www.lesmenuires.com
[email protected]_

So there we have it I have asked for confirmation on facilities and will post back when they arrive.









The current aire









Did I mention it was snowing in August!!


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Great thanks for that info and await any further information you get, wonder when it will happen. 

Well summer is here, but we had it in February too, the world's weather has gone crazy...

Carol


----------



## Sagedog (Jun 28, 2005)

Carol, the lady in the dis-information office said it was all planned for this coming season they have some building on the plot of land above the current aire so I can only presume the aire site will go that way too.

We drove out on the bottom road and only saw a small area of earth around the location of the proposed new aire.

I have asked about size and facilities but as yet have had no reply.


----------



## Sagedog (Jun 28, 2005)

The reply has come back from Les Menuires;

Hello,

In answer to your mail, if all goes well the camping should be finished of course for the coming winter season, The commodities will be the same as the present one; a “flots bleu” system.

Best regards 
Susan

So there we have it WAIT AND SEE!! :wink:


----------



## ruthiebabe (Aug 16, 2005)

Cheers for the info Sagedog. Blimey it looks different in August!

Where are you thinking of this winter?


----------



## Sagedog (Jun 28, 2005)

Hi Ruth, xmas/ Newyear will be back to the good old 3 valleys staying in the Les Menuires Aire whereever it goes?! We have some friends renting in Les Bruyers side of Les Men so I hope the aire has not moved by then as the new aire is miles away from them.

We will drive down on the Friday 21st poss stop for a few days to ski out Le Grand Bournard and onto the les Gets aire for a flying visit to get to Les Men when our friends arrive on the 29th stay for the week then drive back in time for Suzie to get back to school....

Feb half term we fly out to the dolomites to ski the Sella Ronda last month we reccied the hotel whilst on our european jaunt and the pic below is a view from the terrace could we get the lift any closer? We paced it out to be 45 steps!!

Your plans for the winter been formulated yet??









More Les Menuires without the snow just for you:


----------



## Sagedog (Jun 28, 2005)

*Les Menuires Aire*

Update on aire moving. I asked the tourist office how the developments were getting on and have just had this reply.

_Hi,

Since we wrote you, some technical problems happened : they won't be able to finish the new camping area this year, you and all the camping car will have to stay on the old one in Les Bruyères for this winter season.

Best regards,
Olivier
- Service Accueil _-

So the old faithfull will be fine for this years trip!!


----------



## ruthiebabe (Aug 16, 2005)

yoohoo, that's good news


----------



## Sagedog (Jun 28, 2005)

It surely is cos the pool is stll an option, our friends are rentint a shoebox for the week so we will be close by and the original Aire is so much closer to the village. Skiis on toddle dowm the blue then off straight up La Masse and some empty runs!!

Bring it on !!!!


----------



## haylingchrist (May 15, 2005)

Hi,

Is it likely to be chokka over christmas/new year?

We were in Les Gets last year - there was a 7 day limit (enforced) and not much hope of getting on if you arrived after Christmas day. We probably won't be in Les Men till about the 28th...

Chris


----------



## Sagedog (Jun 28, 2005)

We plan to get there on the 28th also so see you there we are in LE VERSOYEN ( Bourg St Maurice) for the Christmas break, see you there!!


----------



## Sagedog (Jun 28, 2005)

I hadn't really thought about the aire in Les Men being full it seemed massive when we were there in the summer but I have seen pics since of it packed! I suppose if full to the brim I will have to either go up to VT or poss over to Meribel or even La Tania!

Fingers crossed though and wait and see. Anyone else heading out that way fancy swapping No's via PM so we can get the lowdown on space, have a brew etc??

Snow looks great, had a good dump now and so much snow that the 3 Valley links still not open as risk is high.

Time to do some work....... :roll:


----------



## Sharnor (Jul 24, 2006)

I have already posted elsewhere but I will post here as well. Norman and I will be taking our RV to Les Menuires for the first week in February. This is our first skiing trip in the motorhome. So we are all ears to advice and tips.


----------



## Batch (Dec 2, 2005)

If you get in to Les Menuires please take some pics etc and send them to me for the website
Thanks

Ski and Motorhome website


----------



## Sharnor (Jul 24, 2006)

No problem Kevin - will do! We will take photographs of all places we stay if you would like, as we will be away for 5 weeks and will also be staying in Isola 2000 and Canillo in Andorra.


----------



## Batch (Dec 2, 2005)

That would be great thanks


----------



## Sharnor (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi

I have another question I'm afraid. As I have said before, this will be our first time in a motorhome in France and obviously the first time that we will be staying in aires. I see that there is electricity in Les Menuires. Is there a daily rate to plug in or do we get charged by the hour?

Sharon


----------



## ruthiebabe (Aug 16, 2005)

Hi sharon

I'm afraid that you have the wrong impression of the electricity available. There is elec at Les M but you can hook up while the timed door is open. That is you put your money in the slot (used to be 3 euros) and you get 15 minutes to fill up with water, empty etc. During that time if you think it's worth it you can hook up. 

In other words you really need to be self sufficient for power. if only visiting very briefly say 24 hours then moving on you will charge the batteries by driving but much longer (obviously d/o your van, your batteries and your consumption) you will need another plan. And don't forget that power is crucial your gas heating needs it to work too. 

First off fit more batteries then secondlytake a small generator as a back up. Many of us fit solar panels too, but that's a more expensive and therefore longer term consideration.

HTH

Ruth


----------



## Sharnor (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi Ruth

Thanks for the info. We were under the impression that we had to be self sufficient, but a friend had told us that they had used an aire in the French Alps and that they were charged per day. Hence the confusion.

We have had an extra 2 large leisure batteries fitted as well as an Extend-a-stay fitting to the gas tank. So we will now go and get an extra refillable gas tank. Luckily we do have the inboard generator too.

Do you find that the solar panels definitely do make a difference?

Sharon


----------

